# Unhappy betta in 5 gallon tank (unfiltered)



## heatherp (Sep 19, 2011)

I have blue betta (named Martin) which I have now had for 12 days. The first week I had him he was very happy, beautiful, swimming around a lot, made a bubble nest on day 6. He was in a 1 gallon tank, feeding him beta pellets (2 in morning, 1 at night, he eats them right away), pwc (50% every other day). Water temp was about 25 degrees C (76F?) due to warm summer weather. Tank had cave plus 1 silk plant.

On day 7, based on recos from this forum, I switched him to a 5 gallon tank. Still lots of swimming, seemed happy, fins seemed to be getting bigger, loved to display them, very responsive. Tank had same cave and silk plant, new gravel plus a few plastic plants that I added.

On day 9, the house temperature dropped (onset of fall weather) and so the tank temp also dropped to about 21C (70F). I added a heater to the tank, Tetra 100W submersible, preset to 78F, but it only seems to increase the water temp by about 1 degree. (Tank has no filter - was planning on doing 50% pwc 2ce/week and 100% every 2 weeks). Tank is now 22C, 73F.

On day 10, Martin was lying on bottom of tank, fairly unresponsive unless I tapped on the side, would go to the top to breathe and for food (he is still eating, 3 pellets/day, this has not changed throughout). I did a 50% water change (water at same temp), this seemed to perk him up a bit for a little while, but not as happy as before. 

Days 11 and 12, Martin is staying at top of tank, just floating, hardly swimming, rarely going to his cave, seems to like to stay right under the light (maybe this is the warmest place?). Light is turned off at night. The thermometer reads only 22C (73F), even though it is right beside the heater. This about the same as house temperature. Also, I removed the plastic plants so he just has his cave and one silk plant. He swims close to me at feeding time, but his movements are minimal. 

Questions:
1. The heater doesn't seem to be working, not warming tank to 78F which it is supposed to be preset to work at. Is it probably broken (just bought it) or do I need to create water movement to get it to work properly?
2. When Martin does swim, he only seems to be moving his tiny side fins. I fear he could have torn his fins on the plastic plants (which is why I removed them.) How can I tell the difference between clamped fins and torn fins?
3. Should I do another water change to see if that helps him? My husband says he has probably just had too many changes and I should let him get use to all these new changes for a few days. 
4. I do own a filter (which I am not using). It is an aqua-tech 5-15 power filter. I can't find a sponge filter at a store (only have a Walmart & Zellers nearby). Should I try using the filter and baffling it?
5. Could he be depressed from taking away his bubble nest so soon after he made it?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

1. a heater is supposed to gradually increase, instead of BANG 78 degrees - as that can cause death or severe stress in fish. Water movement is not needed in a heater to work.
2. clamped fins, will look like his fins are "stuck together". his dorsal fin, would be like a "stick" rather than a "flow" (if that makes any sense). This is usually a sign of being sick. torn fins will be jagged, or missing. Keeping the water clean in this case helps keep away fin rot.
3. He eats, he breaths, he does move a little. I would not do a water change just yet... too many can be stressful and some bettas, like my poor Dusk, cannot even handle a simple water change and may get stressed or even die from it.
4. my friend used her filter to get her betta to move. He did fine afterwards. But another betta, did not like the filter, and would hide. I suggest trying it. You can also get an adjustable filter, which are a little more priced but definitely worth it! this would be an online buy if neither store has it.
5. Bettas don't get depressed from a destroyed nest. He'll make another one, especially when he feels better.

Are there any other signs? Any hard breathing, any physical signs like a wound, or sores, or cloudy eyes, etc? Unplug the heater, and leave it in th tank for a day. Replug in, and see if it works. If it doesn't.... Try turning the heater up to 80 (bettas can stand up to more than that, but 80 will determine this), and see if the heat increases even a single degree. If it does, then your heater is "weak" basically. If it doesn't, try it on 83 degrees, and see if it increases.

I suggest only increasing it to 80 degrees and wait a day. then increase if it doesn't work. If in fact nothing changes, return the heater and get a new one. My brands are top fin, and tetra. However I personally have had ONE tetra heater not work for me, brand new.


----------



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

Your heater is definitely not working since it's been in the tank several days. You should return it, or at the very least get a new one. I have seen a lot of bad reviews for Tetra heaters, although I have one that has never malfunctioned. I think mine is the same as yours, it's pre-programmed at 78 and can't be changed. Bettas need warm water, so you need to do something and quickly, I just put a heater in my betta's 10g tank myself since it's getting colder outside. 

Also, it sounds like you have a new tank that wasn't cycled. Until the tank cycles you should be doing small partial water changes every few days so you don't get an ammonia build up in the tank, ammonia is toxic to fish. It will make them clamp their fins and swim unnaturally. Bettas are tough little fish, but probably between the cold temps and the ammonia yours is really suffering. I get the impression you are new to fish, you might want to read up on cycling. For now I would suggest you test your water (liquid test kits are more reliable than test strips, but liquid test kits run about $30), but if you don't have a test kit definitely do a 20% water change, WITH a dechlorinator. I assume you are adding dechlorinator to the water? That is a must. Chlorine is also toxic to fish. Do a small water change with a dechlorinator each day for several days, and get a new heater, and hopefully your fish will quickly improve. You could try the filter, but a lot of bettas don't like the currents, and that could stress him further. For now I'd just concentrate on making sure he doesn't have too much ammonia in the tank, and that the water is warm enough.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

finsNfur said:


> Your heater is definitely not working since it's been in the tank several days. You should return it, or at the very least get a new one. I have seen a lot of bad reviews for Tetra heaters, although I have one that has never malfunctioned. Bettas need warm water, so you need to do something and quickly, I just put a heater in my betta's 10g tank myself since it's getting colder outside.
> 
> Also, it sounds like you have a new tank that wasn't cycled. Until the tank cycles you should be doing small partial water changes every few days so you don't get an ammonia build up in the tank, ammonia is toxic to fish. It will make them clamp their fins and swim unnaturally. Bettas are tough little fish, but probably between the cold temps and the ammonia yours is really suffering. I get the impression you are new to fish, you might want to read up on cycling. For now I would suggest you test your water (liquid test kits are more reliable than test strips, but liquid test kits run about $30), but if you don't have a test kit definitely do a 20% water change, WITH a dechlorinator. I assume you are adding dechlorinator to the water? Chlorine is also toxic to fish. Do a small water change with a dechlorinator each day for several days, and get a new heater, and hopefully your fish will quickly improve.


 
yeah dechlorinator is a must, no matter the type of fish.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

If it's a preset heater and you can't adjust it I'd try getting a new one. :/ I've had heaters of lower wattage able to keep 10 gallons at a higher temp then that. He might be feeling a little cold. If he's not showing any other signs of illness that's all I can think of. And maybe more heavily planting the tank depending on what it looks like now.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, my first instinct would be to say that hes cold....if the thermometer is right next to the heater and still reading under 73-ish, then the heater isn't working. I suggest replacing as soon as you can, if it is one of those sorts you can't adjust...or you have simply adjusted it as high as it will go. 
I personally like the Marinland(the self-adjustable kind)and Aqueon brands as far as heaters go...I've had good experiences with both. 

Lets see, how to explain this....if his fins are clamped, they will look like someone reached in and pinched them together. If they are just torn, they will look....well....torn and ragged; like curtains after a cat took its claws to them.

Adding a filter is totally up to you....If you're interested in Cycling your tank, then go for it....it will take a little more diligence and frequent water changes for the first month or so, as you'll be doing a fish-in cycle, but in the long run it'll cut you're water changes down to about 50% once a week. 
If you'd rather not go through the process of cycling, then you can just simply keep up with slightly more frequent water changes.....I'd say one 100% a week on a 5 gallon, with one or two 50%s tossed in there would work perfectly. Though everyone has different opinions on the frequency/amount of water changes....
If you would really like to figure out what sort of water change schedule would work best for you, you can test your water daily for Ammonia using a liquid test kit and preform changes whenever you see any Ammonia...as that is what we're trying to get rid of anyway with water changes in an uncycled tank.

I'd go out and get him a working heater so you can get the temp up and then see how he improves first. After hes in nice, warm water that will eliminate the possibility of him being just cold....and from there you can figure out if there might be something else wrong, and if so you can treat it accordingly.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is Admiral. He was a sickly little man, and I tried hard to save him (thank you pet stores... you make bettas so sad looking D: ), but he couldn't make it.. even with getting his colors, and finally eating something. HIS fins are clamped. vs Spartan whose fins are not, but his fin is torn because of an ornament and a frog -.-


----------



## heatherp (Sep 19, 2011)

It is a preset heater so I can't change it. I will try taking it to the store and exchanging for a new one. Fall/winter weather is coming so my house (and the tank) will get even colder unless I figure this out. (And yes, I am a newbie at fish). I have read a fair bit about cycling so I understand the process. However, it does seem that with a 5 gallon tank I should be able to get by with 2/week 50% changes. I already have a syphon and money is limited right now. 

I just did a partial water change and used some warmer water so that increased the temp a little bit, though temporarily. 

I'm pretty sure the fins are clamped as they are like rods.

I got into this whole thing thinking that a beta would be an inexpensive pet for my son. I have already spent $50+, including 1 gallon tank and heater from store and 5 gallon tank/syphon/filter bought second hand. I am trying to balance doing "right" by my fish and not having unlimited funds.

However, I never knew that I could get so attached to a fish! They really are lovely, responsive pets and I want Martin to do well and be happy. I have friends with bettas that have "lived" for years in a one gallon tank but when I compare their bettas (lying on bottom of tank floor) with the happy beta that I had (for the first 10 days anyway), I want to provide an environment that will keep my beta to be a happy, responsive fish. Just being (barely?) alive doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## heatherp (Sep 19, 2011)

He definitely looks more like Admiral though his fins are clamped even more than that. 

Also, I am using dechlorinator, and there don't seem to be any other issues, no sores, white spots etc.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay then it is definitely your heater. And yeah Admiral did not last long, even with my efforts - but that's because of an internal problem. Your fish, will be okay once you get a new heater!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, I bet its the cold water....its amazing the difference warm water makes, lemme tell ya....
Definitely get the heater replaced, and I bet he'll go back to normal.

I'm a little confused by what you said though....are you planning to cycle or leave it uncycled? 
If you don't plan on cycling(which it sounds like you're not, which is totally fine if you want to keep up with the water changes)then you will need to do at least one 100% water change a week to remove the ammonia that, in a cycled tank, would be broken down by the beneficial bacteria. Only doing partial changes in an uncycled tank will just dilute the ammonia....and it will eventually build up.

Its quite funny isn't it, how you become so unexpectedly attached to a little critter you wouldn't expect to become attached to. I'm really not sure where the whole myth about bettas, or fish in general being easy to keep and somewhat boring/uninteresting pets started up.....They're such personable and fun pets, a lot smarter then people give them credit for too.....they can even be trained to swim through hoops and such. I've even read about someone training their females to know their names. 
They're such a joy....though a little expensive to keep properly xD Its worth it really, I think at least.


----------



## heatherp (Sep 19, 2011)

I do realize that I will have to do 100% changes on some frequency, though some people have suggested to do 80% changes so that you can still leave the fish in the tank. Since I was going to do 100% changes 1ce/week with a 1 gallon tank, I figured that 100% once/2 weeks (or possibly up to a month) would be OK with a 5 gallon, of course with 2ce/week 50% changes. 

I did just have another thought about the cause of Martin's problems. Around the same time that my fish started showing change in behaviour, we started using eucalyptus in the room at night. (The tank is in my son's bedroom and he has a cough). I just realized that eucalyptus (which clears out the mucus in your lungs) is probably not so good (understatement?) for an air breathing fish! Also, since I am turning off the tank's light at night, the air in the tank is probably cooling, and thus contracting, and thus sucking in some of the room air which has eucalyptus in it. Anyone have thoughts on this? Am I being crazy?

Also, tonight as we were getting ready for bed (bedtime stories), Martin started swimming rapidly around his tank, almost freaking out, after hardly moving for days ... and I had just brought the eucalyptus oil into the room with a humidifier. Also, Martin didn't eat tonight, first time that has ever happened.

Nothing I can do about this now as my son is already asleep. Hopefully Martin will make it through the night and I can move his tank in the morning.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Despite its larger size, I'd still suggest one 100% a week.....at the very least, you may be able to get away with every two weeks, but you'll want to do more frequent partial changes in between. I wouldn't go longer then two weeks though.
The problem with the 80% change though is that, in an uncycled tank, thats not going to completely remove the ammonia....the only way to do that is with a 100% change.
From my personal experience, I really don't think the now recommended 1 50% and 1 100% change is enough for a 1 gallon....there are people who would argue that, and do have a reason for that schedule, but it goes agaist what I learned when I first started, plus what I've been doing ever since and I have a hard time believing I've been doing it wrong all this time...
But, I think I said this earlier...water changes tend to be a highly debated topic; everyone has their own opinion. Best way to find out what works best(at the least for you and your fish and tank)is to actually get an ammonia test kit(liquid)and test yourself, then preform water changes accordingly. 

You know, I don't know about the Eucalyptus; whether its harmful or not  I've never heard anything about it in relation to bettas before. 
I suppose it would never hurt to remove him from the room in the morning, just to be safe....but I honestly have no idea about that, its very possible I suppose....


----------



## heatherp (Sep 19, 2011)

He didn't make it through the night. Poor little guy. 

We will try again with a new fish in a few days ... but this time I will make sure that we have a functioning heater BEFORE getting the fish (and maybe a filter) and I won't keep him in the room if we are doing eucalyptus steaming!

Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Right before my Gunter passed away, he started swimming rapidly after not really moving for a day. He was very sick with columnaris, and it could be that Martin had a touch of something that was exacerbated by the stress of changing tanks again or the sudden drop of temperature. The weather did the same thing here, and I now have a sore throat. It seems fish and humans may not be as different as we think.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so very sorry for your loss 
It is very possible that he may have had something even before you purchased him that just came to the surface because of a little stress....I have had that happen before. I get a fish home thinking its all nice and healthy, get him into a nice, clean, warm, properly-sized...and all of a sudden somethings wrong and he passes away. Bettas are hardy little fish, but how they are kept in petstores in those terrible conditions, you never know what could be going on inside them. 

I wish you the best of luck with you're new fishy friend, whenever you decide to get him


----------



## Hooperman42 (Jul 21, 2011)

*And a good filter is a must!*

thats one of the places the good bacteria hang out. I have a 45 gallon filter with a nice baffle to keep the water smooth and it does 200 gallons an hour. My tank is only 20. So it moves that water 20 times an hour past the good bacteria. Need a filter and good heater. I keep it at 80 24X7. Going from 76 to 80 in my mind will add a very very good spring to his step! IMHO
But I just know what works for me.  The cory cats thrive at this temp it seems too.


----------

